# will Tahoe resorts reopen for big snow in May / June?



## nooboarder (Feb 26, 2013)

does this happen? Everything is closing in the next two weeks but I am just wondering if there are some massive snowstorms in Mid-may / early june do tahoe resorts ever open up even for just a day or two? 

first year board here and having trouble coming to terms with the season already being close to over


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

nooboarder said:


> does this happen? Everything is closing in the next two weeks but I am just wondering if there are some massive snowstorms in Mid-may / early june do tahoe resorts ever open up even for just a day or two?
> 
> first year board here and having trouble coming to terms with the season already being close to over


Short answer is "No." Tahoe is warm...it's actually a much bigger summer resort than a ski resort. I'm friends with a former Marketing Director at Homewood...she told me how they'd have to close in mid April while they still had a 10' base, not because of conditions, but because people just didn't come to the mountain anymore. They're getting their boats in the water, they're opening up the summer homes. Not to mention the employees...the seasonal workers make plans, they move on. At some point, you just have to say "It's over."

That said...new snow this week in Vermont...Jay Peak is 100% open. They're pushing for another week. Stowe still has lots of snow, but because of the employee issue, they shut down Spruce Peak and the gondola, but you can still access the main face of Mt. Mansfield via the quad. But they're more focused now on opening up the golf courses and mountain bike trails.


----------



## nooboarder (Feb 26, 2013)

damn, too bad. although looks like mammoth is still open until june so crisis averted---it's only 2 hours farther than tahoe


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

you can still hike


----------



## nooboarder (Feb 26, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> you can still hike


where is good for this? any tips? sounds really fun but just am not ure how would go about it. can you just roll up to kirkwood/heavenly or something and hike up to the top?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

nooboarder said:


> where is good for this? any tips? sounds really fun but just am not ure how would go about it. can you just roll up to kirkwood/heavenly or something and hike up to the top?


I dont know much, but I know if you're asking this question you better go with somebody that has a lot of experience doing it.


----------



## nooboarder (Feb 26, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> I dont know much, but I know if you're asking this question you better go with somebody that has a lot of experience doing it.


lol OK if you are talking about splitboarding / backcountry, that is way past my comfort zone. i thought you meant you could hike up the groomers


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

nooboarder said:


> lol OK if you are talking about splitboarding / backcountry, that is way past my comfort zone. i thought you meant you could hike up the groomers


Either way.... there isn't much snow anyway.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

nooboarder said:


> damn, too bad. although looks like mammoth is still open until june so crisis averted---it's only 2 hours farther than tahoe


The thing about mammoth is that it's closing Canyon and Eagle Lodge this weekend. I wanted to go one more time today, I have two free passes and it snowed a little this week, so there is 6-10" of freshies on the sides.


----------



## nooboarder (Feb 26, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> The thing about mammoth is that it's closing Canyon and Eagle Lodge this weekend. I wanted to go one more time today, I have two free passes and it snowed a little this week, so there is 6-10" of freshies on the sides.


can you elaborateon this? does the rest of the mountain suck? would really like to drive to board in may instead of having to fly up to mt. hood


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

nooboarder said:


> can you elaborateon this? does the rest of the mountain suck? would really like to drive to board in may instead of having to fly up to mt. hood


Mammoth is ... well ... mammoth. It's a big resort. None of it sucks and you'll have top to bottom you just won't have the two left sides of the mountain. It's just not as epic as when the mountain is fully open.

Out of all the mountains I've been too, I rank it around the top for resorts. That includes places like Squaw/Alpine/Northstar, Breck, Keystone, Crystal Stevens. All are great. I just felt the terrain was more fun at Mammoth.

Just go. 1/3 or 1/2 of Mammoth is better than no mountain.

Although I'd like to get back to Breck to explore a little more.


----------



## snowyg (Apr 9, 2013)

Did a few days in Sugar Bowl last Dec. was a great time. made a vid.


----------

